

Why I'm Ditching CoffeeScript - lukasLansky
http://toshokelectric.com/blog/2013/04/04/why-im-ditching-coffeescript/

======
Turing_Machine
I'd be tempted to fork if it were me.

IE6? They insist on supporting IE _6_???

The jQuery guys finally figured out what a _really amazingly horribly bad
idea_ it was spend support and dev effort on old versions of IE. The
Coffeescript guys will figure it out sooner or later.

------
pistacchioso
tl:dr; pull request gets rejected, author enters a drama queen mode taking it
personally and over emotionally.

